# So my girlfriend just called me with some exciting news!!



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

She called me up two days ago and told me that she CHEATED on me, awesome. It happend about an hour after i got off the phone with her i guess, her excuse was "she hasnt been in love like she is with me and it scared her". haha, I did a whole lot of yelling and just hung up. She keeps calling me telling me she wants to be with me, she also said she has feelings for this dude who i thought was a good friend and someone i could trust. Ohhh buddy, isnt life grand...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thats a bunch of bs "got scared" Is she a libra or a gemini?

and just a note for u, "guy" friends, to girls might just be "good friends"

but i dono ONE instance where its pure friendship for the GUY....i bet that guy was HOPING for her to f*ck up....

I cant really tell u what to do, neither can anyone on here...sure we can give u advice based on what little we know of ur situation....but generic answers never help, all relationships are different.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

just cut her out of your life and youll be golden.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

that sucks dude, and she may be scared "of how much she loves you" no reason to cheat. she's a girl. she knows that she should bring these feeling up to you if they're that strong. the guy may have done a no no if he knew you guys were together but the misplaced trust is in both of them IMO


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds like a trip to the hardware store is in order... here's your shopping list

duct tape
shovel
bleach
rubber gloves

don't forget to have fun

but seriously... you should cut them both out of your life. life is hard enough when you have a good girlfriend and good friends, you don't need the added bullshit of having them screwing around behind your back.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

If I was in your shoes I wound of hit the wall loud enough for her to hear and when she asks 'What was that?'' I would reply my fist hitting your face.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ok call her and say you wanna talk to her. meet at her place
tell her she has to prove her love to you. bend her over and stick it in her pooper. stretch her out good till you can see her tonsils pull out shove it in her mouth let the taste of her shithole linger, then unload you seed of love onto her face. 
tell her thats what she gets for cheating on you.
pull your pants up and walk out of there and go find yourself a real women who loves you and will NOT cheat on you because of it


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> ok call her and say you wanna talk to her. meet at her place
> tell her she has to prove her love to you. bend her over and stick it in her pooper. stretch her out good till you can see her tonsils pull out shove it in her mouth let the taste of her shithole linger, then unload you seed of love onto her face.
> tell her thats what she gets for cheating on you.
> pull your pants up and walk out of there and go find yourself a real women who loves you and will NOT cheat on you because of it


That is the best idea every! And I am not even joking. Nothing better then seeing her face when you ram it in her then walk out.

pay backs a bitch


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Tell her about the little white bumps on your sack.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> ok call her and say you wanna talk to her. meet at her place
> tell her she has to prove her love to you. bend her over and stick it in her pooper. stretch her out good till you can see her tonsils pull out shove it in her mouth let the taste of her shithole linger, then unload you seed of love onto her face.
> tell her thats what she gets for cheating on you.
> pull your pants up and walk out of there and go find yourself a real women who loves you and will NOT cheat on you because of it


That is the funniest f*cking thing I have herd today great idea.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You can not trust any woman. Any guy that thinks there is a woman out there that is trustworthy is stupid. This isn't a reflection of a relationship i've had, but the opposite. I don't trust ANY woman because of two that I have slept with.

Both of these women are in their 20's well educated and beyond immaturity. Both of them had the love for their BFs that was just disgustingly sick. One is married to that guy now and the other is engaged. Neither has ever been more in love. Like I said, all the disgusting movie crap.

Well I slept with both of them, while they were years into their relationships with these guys. Now dont bash me, this isnt what this is about but it's the fact that women aren't that much different than men, you give them an opportunity and they will take it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> You can not trust any woman. Any guy that thinks there is a woman out there that is trustworthy is stupid. This isn't a reflection of a relationship i've had, but the opposite. I don't trust ANY woman because of two that I have slept with.
> 
> Both of these women are in their 20's well educated and beyond immaturity. Both of them had the love for their BFs that was just disgustingly sick. One is married to that guy now and the other is engaged. Neither has ever been more in love. Like I said, all the disgusting movie crap.
> 
> Well I slept with both of them, while they were years into their relationships with these guys. Now dont bash me, this isnt what this is about but *it's the fact that women aren't that much different than men, you give them an opportunity and they will take it.*


Yeah quite often this is the case, a quicky doesn't take long..

Just dump her, it sounds like a pain to try and keep any future with her unless you want more of the same.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

How long were you two together? That is one of the last conversations a man wants to have. But its good that she told you now instead of years down the road.

at least you didn't break a bunch of sh*t and go to jail like I did.

Most people are disgusting when it comes to reproduction. If you want to f*ck every time you get a chance, be SINGLE! Why pull someone else around just to break their heart? She basically showed you how much she "loves" you, when she took instant gratification with your friend knowing what it would do to you. Her excuse is lame as f*ck.

You dont get to choose who you love, so I cant tell you to move on, but its most likely the best move. Things get better with time, and a rebound f*ck really helps. Hang in there man, without these lows, the highs wouldn't feel so good.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> sounds like a trip to the hardware store is in order... here's your shopping list
> 
> duct tape
> shovel
> ...


dude wtf...what kind of amateur are you...can't forget the lime.

and i'd go with the previous advice...give her a little note about your lumpy sack.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Act like it is all fine and get her in bed and tell her you love her and will always love her blah, blah, blah. Plow her ass...beat that thing up good. Make her not sh*t right for a week. Her face when you get up and leave and tell her she is a dirty whore will be priceless. Been there before bro...best payback EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> You can not trust any woman. Any guy that thinks there is a woman out there that is trustworthy is stupid. This isn't a reflection of a relationship i've had, but the opposite. I don't trust ANY woman because of two that I have slept with.
> 
> Both of these women are in their 20's well educated and beyond immaturity. Both of them had the love for their BFs that was just disgustingly sick. One is married to that guy now and the other is engaged. Neither has ever been more in love. Like I said, all the disgusting movie crap.
> 
> Well I slept with both of them, while they were years into their relationships with these guys. Now dont bash me, this isnt what this is about but it's the fact that women aren't that much different than men, you give them an opportunity and they will take it.


My bitch knows better. I have struck ar into her when we first started dating. If she ever did such a thing and I found out may god have mercy on her soul. And she knows it.

Kidding we have a laid back relationship. i know for a fact she wont do sh*t. Unless some hot shot at her Uni talks her up. then ill be like fine you get one of your hot dance friends and we will have three some. end of story.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Mattones said:


> You can not trust any woman. Any guy that thinks there is a woman out there that is trustworthy is stupid. This isn't a reflection of a relationship i've had, but the opposite. I don't trust ANY woman because of two that I have slept with.
> 
> Both of these women are in their 20's well educated and beyond immaturity. Both of them had the love for their BFs that was just disgustingly sick. One is married to that guy now and the other is engaged. Neither has ever been more in love. Like I said, all the disgusting movie crap.
> 
> Well I slept with both of them, while they were years into their relationships with these guys. Now dont bash me, this isnt what this is about but it's the fact that women aren't that much different than men, you give them an opportunity and they will take it.


My bitch knows better. I have struck ar into her when we first started dating. If she ever did such a thing and I found out may god have mercy on her soul. And she knows it.

Kidding we have a laid back relationship. *i know for a fact she wont do sh*t.* Unless some hot shot at her Uni talks her up. then ill be like fine you get one of your hot dance friends and we will have three some. end of story.
[/quote]

My point is that you _dont_ know that for a fact. I bet that husband and that fiancee thought the same thing, along with AG.

Temptation is a bitch, like most women.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

THE BACK HAND - Strong enough for a man but ment for a woman!

(COuldnt find a picture of the back of a hand on google. haha)


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Avatar~God said:


> She called me up two days ago and told me that she CHEATED on me, awesome. It happend about an hour after i got off the phone with her i guess, her excuse was _*"she hasnt been in love like she is with me and it scared her"*_. haha, I did a whole lot of yelling and just hung up. She keeps calling me telling me she wants to be with me, she also said she has feelings for this dude who i thought was a good friend and someone i could trust. Ohhh buddy, isnt life grand...


wait........ can some one break this down for me here... so she is so much in love with you that she cheated on you because her love for you is so strong it scared her ?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

WAIT!!
Dont dump her.
Not right now.
She wants to make it up to you.
Bone the whore as much as you can, while looking for her replacement. But dont catch no feelings.
Just bone and tell her to bounce.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

THE WOMEN IS BORN BEFORE THE DEVIL.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok, i had to go half way through the whole story. We have been going out a few months, she has fucked up a couple times but not cheating. for example, she has cuddled with another guy wich pissed me off big time. Shes really good at saying "well i didnt know that was something that would piss you off, you never told me". She has called me none stop saying how much she wants to be with me blah blah blah, I asked her "would you be able to stop seeing this guy for me if we got back together?" she said "no, I cant believe you would ask me that. You know him and I are best friends". I actually was just with some friends and she called me and I broke it off with her. She said, "Know what, ill give you a few days and if you want to be with me awesome but I'll be mad that you broke up with me". She said that I never loved her because if i did i wouldnt break up with her. What a f*cking joke


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy hell man........ The chick is spun. Just drop her, don't even make contact with her. Unless you like the drama. But if you don't just get rid of it! i mean what girl does and says stuff like that.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

she said that you never loved her because if you did you wouldn't break up with her? if she really loved you, she wouldn't have let another dude put his dick in her. women are nuts bro...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

joe has a solid point there about putting other dicks in her.


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Motto to live by...










just tell her she's nothing but a filthy meatbag with a hole.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

iceh said:


> just tell her she's nothing but a filthy meatbag with a hole.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread sickens me to the core. I never knew we had members with so much filth on their minds. We need to treat the women in our lives with much respect and also to respect their decisions. Avatar_God what you stated in your first post shocked me because judging from your user name I thought all of this time that you were a man of God, I guess this is not the case. I would just let things pan out on their own as this is God's test and only you can dictate the course of your success.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^................................







!!!


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> This thread sickens me to the core. I never knew we had members with so much filth on their minds. We need to treat the women in our lives with much respect and also to respect their decisions. Avatar_God what you stated in your first post shocked me because judging from your user name I thought all of this time that you were a man of God, I guess this is not the case. I would just let things pan out on their own as this is God's test and only you can dictate the course of your success.


or you can just try a...










"Sometimes you just gotta choke a bitch."


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> This thread sickens me to the core. I never knew we had members with so much filth on their minds. We need to treat the women in our lives with much respect and also to respect their decisions. Avatar_God what you stated in your first post shocked me because judging from your user name I thought all of this time that you were a man of God, I guess this is not the case. I would just let things pan out on their own as this is God's test and only you can dictate the course of your success.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

didnt you post a week or 2 ago that you Fing her multiple times every day? something like 9-10times a week?

probably means your not pleasing her(size and/or time) or its the whites dots you posted about


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

n3p said:


> didnt you post a week or 2 ago that you Fing her multiple times every day? something like 9-10times a week?
> 
> *probably means your not pleasing her(size and/or time) or its the whites dots you posted about*


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> Act like it is all fine and get her in bed and tell her you love her and will always love her blah, blah, blah. Plow her ass...beat that thing up good. Make her not sh*t right for a week. Her face when you get up and leave and tell her she is a dirty whore will be priceless. Been there before bro...best payback EVER!!!!!!


that is the greatest thing i've ever heard...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Ok, i had to go half way through the whole story. We have been going out a few months, she has fucked up a couple times but not cheating. for example, she has cuddled with another guy wich pissed me off big time. Shes really good at saying "well i didnt know that was something that would piss you off, you never told me". She has called me none stop saying how much she wants to be with me blah blah blah, I asked her "would you be able to stop seeing this guy for me if we got back together?" she said "no, I cant believe you would ask me that. You know him and I are best friends". I actually was just with some friends and she called me and I broke it off with her. She said, "Know what, ill give you a few days and if you want to be with me awesome but I'll be mad that you broke up with me". She said that I never loved her because if i did i wouldnt break up with her. What a f*cking joke


There's your problem...she's already shown that she craves attention and that she'll go anywhere to get it. You should have dropped her before it even came to this. A few months and she's screwed up a couple of times and you're still with her? Either you like the drama or you feel you can't do better...trust me, you can. Think with your other head next time and find someone better.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> This thread sickens me to the core. I never knew we had members with so much filth on their minds. We need to treat the women in our lives with much respect and also to respect their decisions. Avatar_God what you stated in your first post shocked me because judging from your user name I thought all of this time that you were a man of God, I guess this is not the case. I would just let things pan out on their own as this is God's test and only you can dictate the course of your success.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

n3p said:


> Ok, i had to go half way through the whole story. We have been going out a few months, she has fucked up a couple times but not cheating. for example, she has cuddled with another guy wich pissed me off big time. Shes really good at saying "well i didnt know that was something that would piss you off, you never told me". She has called me none stop saying how much she wants to be with me blah blah blah, I asked her "would you be able to stop seeing this guy for me if we got back together?" she said "no, I cant believe you would ask me that. You know him and I are best friends". I actually was just with some friends and she called me and I broke it off with her. She said, "Know what, ill give you a few days and if you want to be with me awesome but I'll be mad that you broke up with me". She said that I never loved her because if i did i wouldnt break up with her. What a f*cking joke


There's your problem...she's already shown that she craves attention and that she'll go anywhere to get it. You should have dropped her before it even came to this. A few months and she's screwed up a couple of times and you're still with her? Either you like the drama or you feel you can't do better...trust me, you can. Think with your other head next time and find someone better.
[/quote]

Yeah, my friends have said that to me many times.

But, I heard this song today and it helped.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

dont trip bud! plenty more girls out there. A lot of girls are just born Ho's...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> This thread sickens me to the core. I never knew we had members with so much filth on their minds. *We need to treat the women in our lives with much respect and also to respect their decisions. *Avatar_God what you stated in your first post shocked me because judging from your user name I thought all of this time that you were a man of God, I guess this is not the case. I would just let things pan out on their own as this is God's test and only you can dictate the course of your success.


Respect women and their decisions? If a girl did that in any muslim country, she'd be stoned to death.

oh, so ironic, how u talk about respecting women.










maybe we can add a bit of american touch to it?



















....Take a seat.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SYM got Owned


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> SYM got Owned


He has got to be getting used to it by now


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you want revenge then just bang her mom.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> This thread sickens me to the core. I never knew we had members with so much filth on their minds. *We need to treat the women in our lives with much respect and also to respect their decisions. *Avatar_God what you stated in your first post shocked me because judging from your user name I thought all of this time that you were a man of God, I guess this is not the case. I would just let things pan out on their own as this is God's test and only you can dictate the course of your success.


Respect women and their decisions? If a girl did that in any muslim country, she'd be stoned to death.

oh, so ironic, how u talk about respecting women.










maybe we can add a bit of american touch to it?



















....Take a seat.









[/quote]

Oh Dawgz why oh why?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> View attachment 186632


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

slap that ho 2 times x 4


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

But in all seriousness, she's your ex now. Dump the bitch, get her out of your life completely. Be careful if you bring her in for a few fucks, you might take her back. Remember if you do f*ck her one last time, treat her like a sloar she is. Take Trigger's advice, just make sure to walk out right away. Longer you stay around and more communication you try to keep, the harder it'll be to get over her.

With everything you posted, the multiples times she's fucked up. Obviously she has no respect for you or herself, she just wants to sleep around. All girls go through that stage of just wanting to party, sleeping around and being single. Just walk away from her and never talk to her again, you'll be better and probably STD free.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> But in all seriousness, she's your ex now. Dump the bitch, get her out of your life completely. Be careful if you bring her in for a few fucks, you might take her back. Remember if you do f*ck her one last time, treat her like a sloar she is. Take Trigger's advice, just make sure to walk out right away. Longer you stay around and more communication you try to keep, the harder it'll be to get over her.
> 
> With everything you posted, the multiples times she's fucked up. Obviously she has no respect for you or herself, she just wants to sleep around. _All girls go through that stage of just wanting to party, sleeping around and being single._ Just walk away from her and never talk to her again, you'll be better and probably STD free.


Uh oh.....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> But in all seriousness, she's your ex now. Dump the bitch, get her out of your life completely. *Be careful if you bring her in for a few fucks, you might take her back. Remember if you do f*ck her one last time, treat her like a sloar she is*. Take Trigger's advice, just make sure to walk out right away. Longer you stay around and more communication you try to keep, the harder it'll be to get over her.
> 
> With everything you posted, the multiples times she's fucked up. Obviously she has no respect for you or herself, she just wants to sleep around. All girls go through that stage of just wanting to party, sleeping around and being single. Just walk away from her and never talk to her again, you'll be better and probably STD free.


:nod: 
Bone her and go home or tell her to go home. Communication is no good!
NOW get some naked shots of her and fix this


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

go to her place saying you wanna talk.
duck tap her mouth, wrists and ankles. then tape her down naked bent over the table. 
f*ck her in the ass. cum in her and walk out leaving her taped down with your cum leaking out of her like the whore she is.
then take pics and post up your handy work on pfury.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Kick that bitch to the curb brother you can do way better than that.



b_ack51 said:


> View attachment 186632


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

wow trigger you are something else


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

ReVeNgE: Get nude pictures of her and post it on the internet!!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

t-man said:


> ReVeNgE: Get nude pictures of her and post it on the internet!!


agreed, like these only more naked and real weiner


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Is that you in the pic ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> go to her place saying you wanna talk.
> duck tap her mouth, wrists and ankles. then tape her down naked bent over the table.
> f*ck her in the ass. cum in her and walk out leaving her taped down with your cum leaking out of her like the whore she is.
> then take pics and post up your handy work on pfury.


You do want to avoid the rape charges there....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> go to her place saying you wanna talk.
> duck tap her mouth, wrists and ankles. then tape her down naked bent over the table.
> f*ck her in the ass. cum in her and walk out leaving her taped down with your cum leaking out of her like the whore she is.
> then take pics and post up your handy work on pfury.


You do want to avoid the rape charges there....
[/quote]
Or you and a buddy can go halfsies on that charge.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i just hope this wasnt a hard decision for you, and that you arent agonizing over it... because it seems pretty cause and effect to me. she is a whore, and u dumped her. 
it seemed like you kinda knew she was a whore the whole time u dated her. imo, if there is any doubt, there is no doubt, if that makes sense.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> Is that you in the pic ?


lol hell no.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> Is that you in the pic ?


lol hell no.
[/quote]


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Nick G said:


> i just hope this wasnt a hard decision for you, and that you arent agonizing over it... because it seems pretty cause and effect to me. she is a whore, and u dumped her.
> it seemed like you kinda knew she was a whore the whole time u dated her. imo, if there is any doubt, there is no doubt, if that makes sense.


Yeah, all my friends warned me but like an idiot i didnt listen haha. Naa whats done is done ya know, live and learn. Had a good run


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> agreed, like these only more naked and real weiner


Why do I remember that futon?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Plowboy said:


> agreed, like these only more naked and real weiner


Why do I remember that futon?

[/quote]

you're in close enough proximity too. People from all over the midwest have seen that futon.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Rebecca Barnard is Hawt


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ stop disrespecting women with ur dirty thoughts.

=============================================

here's a joke AK and Thewaythingsr will get....

What does a sniper with a 50 cal feel while taking out a terrorist?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^ A whole hell of a lot of kick back ?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> Rebecca Barnard is Hawt


yep :nod:


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> View attachment 186632


LMFAO.........


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well now we know where you got the bumps on your junk from...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Its easy for everyone else to just say "oh screw her man, move on" and so on..but seriously dude...this chick did you a huge favour.
I feel like a total asshole everytime I dump a girl, which seems to be alot. I almost wish they did cheat on me.

There's nothing like them regretting it more than anything in the world and you just never talking to them again. It kills them.
It's great.:laugh:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> ^ A whole hell of a lot of kick back ?


recoil!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> ^ A whole hell of a lot of kick back ?


recoil!








[/quote]

And a very mean sonic boom that makes ur heart skip a beat! They are alot of fun though.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Well now we know where you got the bumps on your junk from...










sh*t this thread should go to the hall of fame no question







blbig that was funny as hell


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good thing is she did at least tell you she cheated on you and you can just dump her. Would have been worse if you were still together, she never told you and you never found out, later start to get feelings for the sloar and then find out she cheated on you months back.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Well now we know where you got the bumps on your junk from...










sh*t this thread should go to the hall of fame no question







blbig that was funny as hell
[/quote]

and damn im never going to live that down am i hahah.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Avatar~God said:


> Well now we know where you got the bumps on your junk from...










sh*t this thread should go to the hall of fame no question







blbig that was funny as hell
[/quote]

and damn im never going to live that down am i hahah.
[/quote]


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> Well now we know where you got the bumps on your junk from...










sh*t this thread should go to the hall of fame no question







blbig that was funny as hell
[/quote]

and damn im never going to live that down am i hahah.
[/quote]








[/quote]

Hahahahaha don't worry man it's not like it's in my sig


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

blbig50 said:


> Well now we know where you got the bumps on your junk from...










sh*t this thread should go to the hall of fame no question







blbig that was funny as hell
[/quote]

and damn im never going to live that down am i hahah.
[/quote]








[/quote]

Hahahahaha don't worry man it's not like it's in my sig
[/quote]

LMFAO, your a dick..... I'm really laughing out loud to that


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahaha is that the first you seen it???


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

Lucky for her u not living here lollz


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this thread is so funny


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

blbig50 said:


> Hahahaha is that the first you seen it???


Yeah I havent noticed it until you said something, lmfao.... I should have figured someone would have done it with that post hahaha


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

From here on in Avatar I shall call you Mr.Lovebumps


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mr lovebumps. thats quality


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

When the bumps on your shaft are this serious......they call ya MR.lovebumps


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This song is for your c*nt there Mr.Lovebumps!!





And another for her bud


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry lovebumps I can't help myself


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Sorry lovebumps I can't help myself


LMFAO, about 2 years ago some friends and I went camping. One of the nights while there we were there, it was actually my 20th b-day and I got beyond hammered. This song came on the radio and I started singing along with it and my friends soon followed suit. We had about 15 people hear us and come to our site and join in. So this song is now my friends and I song, ironically the lyrics explain my situation well. I should have taken it as a sign, damn. hahha


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats deadly you take it so well and never forget you got a bro here man that would always be up for talking or whatever. Your far too good of a guy to have some trash bring ya down. So offers always open and take a power sander to them foreign objects on your baby maker when giving a new one the defiler. They say they like the french tickler but not the all natural kind trust me I know. Mr.Lovebumps the basis for the Biz Markie and the most easy going to a little fun at your expense. Shows a lot of character my brother and stay strong!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Thats deadly you take it so well and never forget you got a bro here man that would always be up for talking or whatever. Your far too good of a guy to have some trash bring ya down. So offers always open and take a power sander to them foreign objects on your baby maker when giving a new one the defiler. They say they like the french tickler but not the all natural kind trust me I know. Mr.Lovebumps the basis for the Biz Markie and the most easy going to a little fun at your expense. Shows a lot of character my brother and stay strong!!


Yep thanks man, it feels good having her ask for me back and me completly ignoring it hahaha. But I think this picture goes good with my situation also


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

rnr has become mr sensitive lately


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong with caring for your fellow man n3p, been through this situation and if you don't got someone that gives a sh*t it sucks (Whether you need it or not nice to have). Can't help but encourage someone that seems to be doing alright and is a active member on the forum. Thats what I feel is what I have to offer besides vulgarity and in-comprehensive sentences. What you see is not always what is, you should know that by now. So yeah mr sensitive skin round ma nutz is all I'm known by now I reckon.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

damn man i am sorry to hear that
dont talk to her. she cheated once she will do it second time. she is not worth it tho 
there are plenty fish in sea 
btw i was engaged with chick and she slept with my friend way before she told me that and then left
of course i beat up "friend" but it wasnt his fall , 
in my country we got one saying
"if dog female wouldnt give,dog male wouldnt take" 
chill out , get some reall friends , go out to parties enjoy life


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wizardslovak said:


> damn man i am sorry to hear that
> dont talk to her. she cheated once she will do it second time. she is not worth it tho
> there are plenty fish in sea
> btw i was engaged with chick and she slept with my friend way before she told me that and then left
> ...


Haha, thanks man I like that. Yep yep, this weekend shall be a good one if I have anything to say about it!!


----------

